
A Week with Elementary OS - rocky1138
https://adam.merrifield.ca/2016/09/17/a-week-with-elementary-os-loki-0-4-0/
======
stomato
Tried it recently. The biggest problems I had with it:

1\. With what's built-in, it was non-obvious how to access most of the apps
available to Ubuntu/Debian. The large rectangles in that app menu are horrid
compared to the rest of the macOS-looking (nice) interface.

2\. It claims that there is no need for terminal, and yet with very little
searching, I was finding posts online with "how to make ElementaryOS better"
that all involved use of the terminal. I don't mind opening a terminal shell
and doing this, but it seems like there would be another way that is easier
for the casual user.

3\. It can't just be the desktop that looks like macOS; one of the big things
in macOS is how intuitive every user task is. For example, in ElementaryOS,
you can't right click on the desktop to change the background. But, there are
many other things as well.

It's very nice, and probably the best install and desktop I've experienced in
Linux thus far. That says a lot since I've been using Linux and installing it
for a few decades. However, it is not ready yet. It is getting very close,
though. The things I miss from macOS are:

1\. Spotlight

2\. The intuitiveness of the macOS control panel

3\. The macOS activity monitor

4\. Easily stylable terminal with options

5\. Dock/OS notifications (number and bubbles)

~~~
LordWinstanley
The thing I really miss from OSX in every Linux distro I've tried is the
right-most preview pane in Finder column view and the similar 'Quicklook'
(press spacebar to get a preview of the content of most filetypes).

When I use any of the major Linux file managers, it feels like I've gone back
in time 20 years. Why is OSX still the only OS which lets me easily preview
the content of my files without having to open them first?

------
LordWinstanley
>>>Every app feels like it was designed and built specifically for Loki...

Yes, but unfortunately there are only half a dozen or so Elementary native
apps... and they're pretty much all just "viewers" (in some sense of the word)
for existing content. If you want to actually do any work, you'll have to
install something from the Ubuntu repos —at which point, bang goes your
visually consistent OS.

The screenshot of Elementary's App Store is also a bit disingenuous. Again, it
looks nice, but there's nothing in it, apart from what came with the default
install.

I do like the notion behind Elementary and was excited to come across it a
couple of years back. But the lack of progress on the app front killed it for
me and I went back to Ubuntu (Mate). With each new release of Elementary, my
interest is momentarily piqued again —until I read the release notes and see
that (tweaks aside) there is nothing new here.

Elementary is an (admittedly very pretty) desktop environment, with some well
designed alerts and preference panes, but it's a long way short of what I'd
consider qualifies as a complete Linux distro.

